# Installing architectural foam?



## TaskBoy (Oct 18, 2008)

How is this stuff attached to a surface with building paper and wire--mortar, Liquid Nails, or what?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 18, 2008)

The companies sell the glue you need. Certain glue for certain products. Stick it to it and caulk, don't penetrate the stucco, bad idea.


----------



## Superpack (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a great idea for [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcm9zpc_2-g]YouTube - How To Install Architectural Foam Columns[/ame]. For purchase best architectural foam visit Foam Supplies | Moulding | Stuco | Architectural Foam, building materials, EPS, Expanded.

Best Regards,


----------

